# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  KINO-DITARI : Filma të rinj në 2008

## autori

Bismilah per  filmat e rinj te 2008-es !  :shkelje syri: 

Viti 2007 mbaroi dhe te interesuarit mund te gjejne komentet e filmave te 2007-es tek: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=76500

Po e filloj me filmin e ri qe pashe dje, pra me 1 janar ne kinema : "GONE BABY GONE"

----------


## autori

Pra Ben Afleck ka bere film, dhe kjo eshte hera e parë per të.

Aktor kryesor eshte vellai  i vet,  pra *Casey Affleck*, aktor qe me ka pas pelqyer shume ne 2007-en, ne filmin "The Assassination of Jesse James" (http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...&postcount=223 )

Skenarin e "*Gone baby gone*" e ka bere po ai shkrimtar qe kish bere ate te "Mistic river" te Clint Eastwood dhe prap tema eshte marre nga periferia e Bostonit dhe krimialiteti i atjeshem.

Film pa asnje gje te veçante per t'i permendur : ne te njejten linje me "Mistic river" dhe filmat e tjere te Eastwood-it, pra klasicizem, narracion, dramaticitet i permbajtur, moral kristian...

----------


## Fiori

Të përgëzoj për temën e re si dhe për mbylljen e së vjetrës. Më pëlqeu posti i parafundit atje, na bën dhe ne të tjerëve t'i ndajmë në mëndje disi filmat e vitit të kaluar...

Filmi i parë që pashë për 2008 ishte *Then She Found Me* me Helen Hunt. Filmi u prezantua në Kanada në 2007. Këtu në U.S. do të dali në kinema nga java tjetër, ndërsa në Europë vjen nga vera. Nuk di ç'të them...dhe më pëlqeu dhe pak si i 'thatë' mu duk vënde vënde.




Filmi i dytë që pashë këtë vit është *'The Kite Runner'*  filmi u prezantua ne disa kinema që në datën 26 Dhjetor. Unë e pashë më shumë e nisur nga 'zëri' që ka bërë libri në të cilin është bazuar filmi dhe vërtet nuk më zhgënjeu. E rekomandoj si film,ka pak nga të gjitha. 




Pashë dhe *Charlie Wilson's War* po nuk e rekomandoj. Nuk e di çfarë i mungonte...ndoshta ngaqë dhe unë e pashë me shkëputje. Në U.S. doli javën e fundit të dhjetorit. Ndërsa në Europe vjen nga java e dytë e janarit...


*The bucket list* edhe pse e përmënda tek tema tjetër duke qënë se e pashë ditët e fundit të 2007...do e sugjeroj përsëri për ata që s'e kanë parë. Në shumicën e kinemave këtu del këtë fundjavë në mos gaboj.

----------


## Baptist

Filmi qe sapo shikova eshte krijuar sipas tregimit te njerit nga novelistet me ne ze te (gjinise me te vjeter artistike) SF; njerit nder autoret te cilit une nuk e di nese i ka tepruar ndonje veper pa iu bere film.

Pra, bazuar ne tregimin "The Golden Man" te vitit 1954  nga Philip K. Dick. 

------------------------------------
Virtual Studios - Saturn Films

IEG Virtual Studios and Revolution Studios
Produksioni:
_____*Saturn Films / Broken Road*

Luajne:
______Nicolas Cage; Julianne Moore; Jessica Biel; etj._
Filmi:
_____*NEXT >>*

Regjia:
_____Lee Tamahori (Autor i "Minority Report")
Leshuar me: 27 Prill 2007
Proven mund ta shikoni >>ketu<<

Filma tjere te punuar sipas veprave te novelistit  P.K.D. jane:
*Blade Runner  (1982)*
Bazuar ne: "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?"

*Screamers  (1995)* 
Bazuar ne: "Second Variety"

*Total Recall  (1990)*
Bazuar ne: "We Can Remember It For You Wholesale"

*Confessions d'un Barjo  (Frengisht, 1992)* 
Bazuar ne: "Confessions of a Crap Artist"

*Impostor  (2001)* 
Bazuar ne: "Impostor." 

*Minority Report  (2002)* 
Bazuar ne: "The Minority Report." 

*Paycheck  (25 Dhjetor, 2003)* 
Bazuar ne: "Paycheck." 

*A Scanner Darkly  (7 Korrik, 2006)* 
Bazuar ne: "A Scanner Darkly" 

*Next (27 Prill, 2007)*
Bazuar ne: "The Golden Man"
Per ata qe nuk e kan shikuar deri me tani mendoj se ia vlen kohes.  Filmi eshte i metrazhit te mesem, ka nje grep te mire qe nga fillimi, dhe jam i bindur se do t'ju merr me vete deri ne momentin kur ndryshon kahun, prej nje trileri te perjetimit intim te suspenzionit ne nje hunting akcion i cili eshte menduar ne emer te komercializmit por qe arrine nje efekt te kundert revanshues nga publiku sado adhurues i akcionit duke i lene shijen tani te provuar nga filmin De Ja Vu.

***

Nje film tjeter i jashtzakonshem i punuar sipas vepres se po te njejtit autor, "Do Android's Dream of Electric Sheep?"  me regji te Ridley Scott (1982) me titullin "Blade Runner" Final Cut u rilansua me 18 Dhjetor 2007. E qe eshte nje kult film i "SF" klasikes. Nuk e besoj se ia vlene te leshohet rasti pa e shikuar ata qe nuk e kan para ne vitet 80. Do te ishte mekat.

!hiqni prapashtesen (.zip) torrentit!

----------


## PINK

Autor , po *P.S. I love you* do e shohesh ? Ka dal atje te ty apo akoma ? So si perfundim do e shohesh ? lol

----------


## autori

> Autor , po *P.S. I love you* do e shohesh ? Ka dal atje te ty apo akoma ? So si perfundim do e shohesh ? lol


Del më 6 shkurt ! Besoj se do shkoj ta shikoj ( e di qe ne USA ka shume sukses; kjo edhe do te thote, po edhe s'do te thote gje  :shkelje syri: 

Kam pare nja dy te tjere keto dite, flas gjithmone per filma amerikanë; e kam fillu vitin me filma USA (qe jane ne mase, ne fillim viti, sepse eshte periudhe para-Oscar.

----------


## autori

Filmi i pare i Jeff Nicols, regjizor amerikan 28 vjeçar.

Tipik film indipendent, buxhet i vogel financiar, por i perdorur mire dhe me mend. 

Gjithshka ndodh ne nje fshat te thelle te Arkansas ku dy familje, dy grupe vellezerish me te njejtin baba por me nena te ndryshme, jane ne hasmëri.

Mire, jo keq !

----------


## autori

Po te mos llogarisim "*American gangster*" dhe "*The Bourne Ultimatum*" te dy, shume te mire !!), per mendimin tim, "*I'm a legend*" eshte blockbuster-i me i mire amerikan i 2007-es. 

Ne fakt, behet fjale per nje film, ku dora e regjizorit ndihet jo pak (biles gjysma e pare e filmit eshte totalisht nje mrekulli e vertete!!), gje e rralle kjo, per te mos thene e pamundur, per blockbuster-at.
*
"I'm legend"* eshte remake (ribërje) per te treten here e te njejtes histori, bazuar ne romanin e  famshem fantastico-shkencor te Richard Matheson (1954).

Mrekullia e filmit qendron ne ate qe, edhe pse blockbuster, pra film me nje buxhet qe me sa thuhet i ka kaluar 200 miljon $, regjizori filmon ne menyre modeste dhe aspak megallomane. Kuptohet, fakti qe personazhi kryesor gjendet i vetem dhe s'ka kujt ti flase pothuaj pergjate gjithe filmit, e ben atë, pra filmin, goxha te heshtur, gjë e ralle kjo per filmat komercialë amerikane.

Pjesa e dyte e filmit eshte gjithsesi goxha e negociuar artistikisht (dmth, komerciale), por ne totalitet, filmi më surprizoi per mirë !

----------


## Baptist

Ky film eshte bazuar ne nje novele te cilen e pata lexuar diku rreth vitit '89.
I tere rrefimi ngerthehet ne titullin e vepres. Vetem ne fund lexuesi arrine ta kuptoje perse quhet kjo veper ashtu. Madje edhe personazhi yne perfundon me kete fjale ne goje: 
-"Une jam legjendë" (ne kuptimin ...hyra ne legjende,  u shnderrova ne legjende)
-eshte ne realitet nje antilegjende, nje rrefim zberthim inverz per drakulen.

Filmin ende nuk e kam pare por besoj se nuk i eshte shmangur noveles nuk e di sa eshte qelluar zgjedhja e aktorit  me ngjyre per kete personazh por, ku i dihet? 

Nje femer agjente e cila e viziton ate me sa e kujtoj une nga pershkrimi ishte bjonde dhe personazhi ishte nga raca e bardhe.

e mira eshte te mos dihet cfare po ndodhe aty sepse i tere filmi eshte nje konkluze dufjalesh. dhe tek kur ta lexosh/shohesh fundin e kupton cfare ke lexuar deri atehere.

Duhet te jete i nje buxheti te ulte sepse kerkon vetem nje aktor kryesor nje rol te dyte dhe te tjeret jane te gjithe episodiste.

Se shpejti do ta shoh edhe kete besoj...

----------


## Fiori

Pink nga ato qe pashe tek tema tjeter te sugjeroj te shikosh *'The Kite Runner'* ... ta sugjeroj vetem nq se nuk prekesh shpejt se ne fakt une qaja gjithe naten. Vrisja mendjen une e shkreta si jane ndare 'fatet' e disave. Per mos permendur sa te mire ishin ata dy 'djemkat' e vegjel qe luanin ne fillim...

*autor*, na bere lemsh qe u befsh lemsh u befsh  :buzeqeshje:  Do flasim per 2007 apo 2008 tek kjo teme, sepse *I am legend* e kemi permendur nje here tek tema tjeter? Apo secili tregon ca ka pare vete, i ri apo i vjeter ...

*P.S. I love you* do e shikoj meqenese me tha Pink (s'kam pasur kohe), por jo se ne Amerike ka pasur shume sukses. Madje javen kur doli si film ishte i fundit ne liste ; )


Sa per filma te rinj, duke vazhduar me listen qe fillova atje pak me lart sot po shikoj *The Great Debaters* me Danzel...thjesht per kuriozitet por dhe ndonje 'pretendim' _(s'po e gjej fjalen ne shqip ketu - flas per expectations)_ te madh s'kam.






 :shkelje syri: 


p.s. sic e kam thene dhe tek tema tjeter  - I am legend - eshte per njerez te forte. Une thirra ne kinema sa i zgjova te gjithe - ne disa momente filmi ngrinte 'probleme' shume serioze te shoqerise tone ne pergjithsi, per kete arsye me pelqeu. Per arsyen tjeter qe me la pa gjume dy tre net - nuk me pelqeu. Nq se nuk e keni pare I am legend mund ta shikoni ketu.

----------


## PINK

Mire dakord Fiori , qe ky film nuk ka bere ndonje sensacion kushedi apo sukses , por mos harro qe listat bazohen ne fitimet e tyre . Dhe dihet pak a shume se kush lloj filmash kane sukses ketej . Po ta shikosh listen e javes se kaluar dhe tani pjesa me e madhe jane filma per kalamaj ( filma qe bejne me shume pare ketej ) dhe nga ato me subjekte "perrallash" . Amerikanet e kane si "mjet" kalimi kohe dhe ngrenie popcorn-ash kinemane dhe jo se dine te vleresojne tamam nje film nga ana artistike . 

Nese e mban mend dhe kur u shfaq *American Gangster* ishte ne konkurence persa i perket listes me filmin per kalamaj *The Bee Movie* . 

Megjithate une them qe nuk ishte keq si film . I kendshem . 

p.s. ate filmin qe sugjerove do e kem parasysh ta shikoj .  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Fiori

Nuk i vura ne dyshim standartet me te cilat vleresohen filmat, si cdo gje tjeter ne ditet tona, por gjithsesi dhe me keto standarte ato ishin vleresimet - qe te mos ngaterrohen ata nga europa : ) Duke thene kete, nuk dua te ul vlerat e filmit, une vdes per filma romantike, qofte edhe sikur gjithe kuptimi i filmit te kete dale nga reklamat. Ka qene vertet ceshtje kohe, sepse dua te jem dhe ne humorin e duhur, qe ta shijoj lol

Me ato filmat per kalamaj s'e kuptova ca pate - pse si te duken filmat per kalamaj ty haha Nje seri te 'caw and chicken' apo 'dexter' nuk do e barazoja me asnje film te 2007  :buzeqeshje: 

Ti kthehem *The great debaters* - pa e pare nuk po prisja shume nga filmi, sepse zezaket ne pergjithsi (ashtu si disa shqiptare ne vecanti) mundohen ti luftojne luftrat e tyre duke u hequr si viktima. Edhe pse nuk jam e madhe ne trup dhe ndonje fuqi nuk kam gjithmone jam mesuar ti 'zgjidh' problemet me 'debat' lol edhe pse kjo nuk eshte menyra me e zgjuar _(po si duket e paskam dhe une gjakun e shqiptarit me shume sec e mendoja)_. Ndaj dhe me pelqeu filmi sepse ne dite si sot me kujtoi se debati, qofte thjesht per shijen e tij te mire, nuk duhet anashkuar. Per ata qe nuk jane shume pas filmave te ketij lloji do sugjeroja 20 min e fundit te filmit, debatin e fundit dhe argumentat qe jepen atje. Si popull 'pakice' qe jemi kudo qe shkojme, ndoshta mesojme nje gje ose dy...

----------


## autori

> ... nuk e di sa eshte  e qelluar zgjedhja e aktorit  me ngjyre per kete personazh por, ku i dihet?


Eshte thjesht zgjedhje komerciale: Will Smith eshte star pak a shume konsensual (e pelqejne pothuaj te gjithe). Me nje buxhet te tille (200 miljon $) eshte e llogjikshme qe regjizori te bente per perzgjedhje konsensuale.






> Duhet te jete i nje buxheti te ulte sepse kerkon vetem nje aktor kryesor nje rol te dyte dhe te tjeret jane te gjithe episodiste.


Jo, eshte i buxhetit shume te larte, sepse New York-u u zbraz pergjate 4 ditesh, dhe duheshin paguar te gjithe institucionet, dyqanet, trafikun etj etj. Efektet speciale jane te vogla ne numer, biles pikerisht kjo i jep vlere autentike gjysmes se pare te filmit, ku New Yorku i ngjan nje fantazme te zbrazur nga banorët.

----------


## autori

> autor, na bere lemsh qe u befsh lemsh u befsh Do flasim per 2007 apo 2008 tek kjo teme, sepse I am legend e kemi permendur nje here tek tema tjeter?


E ke permendur ti, por une jo, se nuk e kisha pare akoma  :shkelje syri: 
"I am legend" eshte film i 2007, ti ke te drejte. Por nganjehere, dalja e filmave ne USA dhe ne Europe nuk korrespondon (flas per filmat amerikane).

----------


## Baptist

> Eshte thjesht zgjedhje komerciale: Will Smith eshte star pak a shume konsensual (e pelqejne pothuaj te gjithe). Me nje buxhet te tille (200 miljon $) eshte e llogjikshme qe regjizori te bente per perzgjedhje konsensuale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jo, eshte i buxhetit shume te larte, sepse New York-u u zbraz pergjate 4 ditesh, dhe duheshin paguar te gjithe institucionet, dyqanet, trafikun etj etj. Efektet speciale jane te vogla ne numer, biles pikerisht kjo i jep vlere autentike gjysmes se pare te filmit, ku New Yorku i ngjan nje fantazme te zbrazur nga banorët.


Aha, dmth regjia e paska perdorur qytetin e Njujorkut si vend ndodhje te ngjarjes! (sepse autori i noveles personazhin e vendos ne periferi shume larg qytetit, [mos genjej ne nje barake afer plazhit] ku mund te fshehet me lehte dhe te mos diktohet nga raca e vampireve).

Te them te drejten edhe si novele tregimi i takon saktesisht nenzhanrit horror por pse i thone shumica SF kur mjafton vetem F nuk e kuptoj.

Mua me ka pelqyer ana strukturale e vepres dhe elementi i drames antike qe Aristoteli ne Poetiken e tij e quan Anagnorisis. Pra e tere vepra eshte proces i arritjes se ketij efekti te anagnorisisit  (rinjohjes) se vetes dhe situates, e qe eshte nje "twist" i tmerrshem per ate dhe per lexuesin, se si komplet perspektiva rrotullohet mbrapesht per je moment te vetem ne skenen e tij te fundit, kur per ne heroi behet antiheroi me i madh i mundur i te gjitha koherave dhe ne, me nje  emocion te perjetuar ne menyren me te kontraverze te gerditshme dhe perverse te mundur arrijme deri diku te bashkendiejme me viktimat e tyre...

Me kujton ate fabulen e popullit tone qe shkon keshtu:

Njerit i cartet (terbohet) lopa dhe i cofe, por nga se i dhimbset te shkoje dem e there menjehere e i thote djalit ta nxjerre ne pazarin e fshatit. Ndodhi cfare ndodhi e pyet babai djalin, c'u be me mishin e lopes se cartur, po shitet?
Djali i pergjigjet se ai qe e bleu nje cope i pari i kishte pelqyer aq shume sa qe tani jane ngritur i tere fshati dhe vetem ate mish kerkojne.  Kur e merr vesh i ati cfare po behet i thote djalit: -Vrapo biro! Grabit sa nuk eshte sosur edhe nje cope per ne!
(se cfare do bejme ne kur te cartet i gjithe fshati?)

Ne kuptimin e urtise "babai" nga kjo fabul eshte nje hap para asaj te autorit une jam legjende i cili deshtoi ta kuptonte kete gje para se te behej vone.

Shpresoj se nuk kane bere ndryshime te struktures sepse kjo eshte nje veper strukturale me vlere te larte krijuese dhe po e preke aty e rrenon te teren.

flmn per info

Pershendetje

----------


## peoples

Ja dhe 2008 kinematografike filloi. Por *autori* e paska filluar me _Blockbuster_ dhe nuk e ka keq,nganjehere eshte mire te largohesh nga kinemaja e mirfillte,qe ka nje mesazh dhe qe vlen per diçka me shume sesa rendimenti zero perballe imazheve qe rrjedhin nen driten perveluese te prozhektorit (ende analogjik duke pritur elementin dixhital per t'i zevendesuar se shpejti dhe qe do mbysi pak a shume nje kinema te pavarur nga grupet e medha te marketingut kinematografik).

Une e fillova me *Actrices* dhe "socialistin" *It's a free world*.
I pari nje film i mire,i realizuar nga nje aktore e mire franceze qe keto dite po mundohet te largohet nga faqet e revistave people ne France. Loja e disa njerezve perballe nje regjizori pak skizofren dhe shume artist,por me shume jeta e njerezve te sotshem nen diktaturen e zhvillimit (progresit) dhe te nderhyrjes se disa personava qe nuk ndjekin aspak ndjenjat e te tjereve.
I dyti,pas filmit *Tickets*,jep nje gjendje reale,nganjehere surreale (sidomos ne pjesen mbyllese te filmit) te nje shoqerie qe krijon shume pengesa per emancipimin e te huajve duke i detyruar t'i nenshtrohen ligjeve korrekte te njerezimit.Dhe _engjellushja_ bjonde angleze perfiton nga ky mjalte i derdhur me furi nga europianet lindore te cilet zhvaten nga mosnderhyrja e nje shteti liberal qe krijon per seicilin disa hapesira boshe por plot korrupsion.Bota e lire e Loach funksionon si nje metafore e magjishme per t'i peshtyre politikat integruese te Brukselit qe premton barazi dhe emancipim per te vobektit.

----------


## autori

> Une e fillova me *Actrices* dhe "socialistin" *It's a free world*.


hello parizian !  :buzeqeshje: 

Te parin, ti e di qe e kam pare. Nuk di pse nuk me "ngjiti" shume... Por kam dyshim qe filmi vlen me teper se sa "më ngjiti" mua. Nje gje eshte e pakontestueshme : konvertimi i nje aktoreje ne regjizore (ky eshte veçse filmi i saj i dyte), nje regjizoreje qe di te filmoje siç duhet. I mbetet te provojë ne filmat e saj te ardhshem qe historite qe ajo tregon nuk sillen vetem rreth personalitetit dhe personit te saj (tek dy filmat e saj, qofte tek i pari "*Il est plus facile pour un chameau..*." (Eshte më kollaj per nje gamilje) qofte tek "*Actrices*", heroina e filmit eshte vete regjizorja dhe jeta e saj). 

*"It's a free world"* do shkoj te djelen ta shoh.

----------


## autori

Në 1999-en, *ne momentin e bombardimeve te NATO-s ne Kosove*, nje tren i NATO-s duhet te kalonte mes per mes Rumanise, per te derguar ne Kosovë materiale ushtarake. Treni, i shoqeruar nga ushtare Amerikanë, ndalon nje nje fshat rumun. Drejtori i Stacionit te trenit kerkon dokumetat per trenin, dhe vendos te mos e lejoje atë te kalojë. Ketu fillon historia. Ketu fillon dhe filmi : Treni ndalon pergjate 3 ditesh ne fshatin rumun dhe ushtaret amerikane jetojne pergjate kater ditesh aty. 

Regjizori i filmit, rumuni 27 vjeçar *Cristian Nemescu* vdes ne 2006-en ne nje aksident veture pak muaj pasi realizon filmin, dhe nuk arrin te jete pjesemarres ne Festivalin e Kanes 2007, ku filmi i tij fitoi Cmimin e pare ne kategorine  "Un certain regard" ("Nje lloj shikimi"). 

Film interesant, ne vazhden e "valës rumune", nje valë filmash rumune qe keto 4-5 vitet e fundit po fitojne gjithe e me shume reputacion. Filmi korri goxha sukses ne Kanë.

"*California Dreamin'* " m'u duk entuziast per nga menyra se si shfaqet para syve te spektatorit, por per fat te keq, filmi bie jo rralle ne gracken e filmit-skeç, me"qyfyre" alla-Ballkaniko-Kusturiciane.

----------


## autori

> Ja dhe 2008 kinematografike filloi.


_Peoples_, megjithe nje fare rezerve timen, "*California dreamin'* " meriton plotesisht te shihet, qofte dhe per temen ballakanse dhe lidhjen e saj me ngjarjet ne Kosove.

----------


## autori

Paradoksalisht, nje nga regjizorët më humanistë (te pakten, "zyrtarisht" nga më te majtet, nga më socialët) nder regjizorët e talentuar aktuale, pra *Ken Loach* (portreti i tij eshte ketu: ( http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...&postcount=144 ), vjen nga nje prej vendeve më te djathtë (ultra liberalë) te planetit Tokë, nga Anglia !

Sikurse shpjegon* peoples* qe e ka pare pardje filmin, *Loach*, ne filmin e tij, 


> jep nje gjendje reale,nganjehere surreale (sidomos ne pjesen mbyllese te filmit) te nje shoqerie qe krijon shume pengesa per emancipimin e te huajve duke i detyruar t'i nenshtrohen ligjeve korrekte te njerezimit.Dhe _engjellushja_ bjonde angleze perfiton nga ky mjalte i derdhur me furi nga europianet lindore te cilet zhvaten nga mosnderhyrja e nje shteti liberal qe krijon per seicilin disa hapesira boshe por plot korrupsion.Bota e lire e Loach funksionon si nje metafore e magjishme per t'i peshtyre politikat integruese te Brukselit qe premton barazi dhe emancipim per te vobektit.


Shkurt, filmi trajton shfrytezimin e refugjateve pa letra ne Angli (citohen dhe kosovarët), puna e tyre ne te zeze etj etj. 

Cuditerisht, filmi mu duk shume here me pak i angazhuar (me pak Loach-ian, si te thuash) se filmat e tij pararendes. Ndofta sepse kete rradhe behet fjale per shfrytezimin e te varferve nga te varferit. Kritika qe ai i ben si gjithmone ne filmat e tij modelit ekonomik liberal perendimor, kete rradhe se ç'ka diçka prej disfatizmi. Si te thuash, regjizori u gjen rrethana lehtesuese te gjithe personazheve te tij, edhe te shfrytezuarve, edhe shfrytezuesve... Ndofta Loach shkelqen kur eshte plotesiht Loach _(Bref, cette fois-ci, un Loach mineur...)_

----------

